# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Kontracepcijske injekcije?

## superx

Gin mi je preporučila kontracepcijske injekcije Depo provere kao zaštitu pošto dojim, kaže da je to 100% sigurno jer one mini pilile ipak nisu skroz sigurne iam 5% šanse da tako ostanem trudna...
Pošto sam rodila na carski htjela bi biti što sigurnija, čekam mengu da vidim što ću sa piralom, nadam se na neće skoro  :Smile:  
Jel zna netko i jel koristio....

----------


## paklenica

Osobno iskustvo nemam.

Literatura kaže da do djeteta lijek dolazi u tragovima  i u tom smislu je doktorica u pravu.

Ono što jest problem u vezi dojenja i takve kontracepcije je slijedeće:

KOd nekih žena je opisan pad u proizvodnji mlijeka nakon početka uzimanja prgesteronske kontracepcije. Ukoliko je žena uzima u tabletama, lako može prestati sa uzimanjem preparata prije nego što dođe do značajnog pada u proizvodnji. Sa Depo preparatom, nažalost to nije moguće.

----------


## superx

Mene je strah nuspojava,jer to kad stavis 3mj. nema popravka...
malena je 2mj. i dojimo ali bojim se trudnoce,ustvari uopce ne mislim vise ostajati trudna,tako da nisam pametna,iako nakon mj. dana pauze imam neko krvarenje jel moguce da je to menga vec...??
onda bi radje mirenu.

----------


## grom

Mislim da je osnovno pitanje da li želiš dojiti i dalje. Jer će ti svaka takva vrst kontracepcije najvjerojatnije utjecati na količinu mlijeka (bilo kakvo uzimanje estrogena i progesterona). 
Što se menstruacije tiče, nije nužno da su ti ciklusi ovulatorni tj. možeš imati mjesečnice ali ne one mogu biti i bez ovulacije dok dojiš. Meni je tako već 10 mjeseci (a prvo krvarenje sam dobila 5 tjedana nakon poroda).

----------


## superx

naravno da zelim,ali dr. me uvjerava da nema ucinka kao i mini pilule,ali injekcije su navodno pouzdanije.

----------


## grom

Vidi ovdje što dr Newman kaže o razlozima smanjenja količine mlijeka. (On pilule stavlja na prvo mjesto po tom pitanju.)
A i meni je moja ginekologica rekla da o tome možemo razgovarati tek po prestanku dojenja.

----------


## annie84

A što je sa spiralom?

Ima li netko iskustva s Mirena spiralom i koliko košta ugrađivanje?

----------

